# One Pass on Android?



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

My Roamio Plus and all minis have updated to 20.4.6 and have OP but my Galaxy Tab Pro still only has Season Pass. The software version says 20.4.6 stream-USB-6.

Is this normal or do I need to do something else?

Thanks.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The Android app will be updated soon to show OnePass (and do lots of other things). I think they said March.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

Arcady said:


> The Android app will be updated soon to show OnePass (and do lots of other things). I think they said March.


Thanks for the help and info.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Hopefully they'll get a sniff and allow downloads, it's been mostly useless to me with streaming only.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Arcady said:


> The Android app will be updated soon to show OnePass (and do lots of other things). I think they said March.


Actually, I could swear they said February the first time an android app update was mentioned, but I guess unless they sneak it in before midnight, it will at least be March .


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

slowbiscuit said:


> Hopefully they'll get a sniff and allow downloads, it's been mostly useless to me with streaming only.


YES plz! I haven't downloaded yet becaues I read how horrible reviews were. Most shows you can't play on android cause of protected copy rights or something. I'm hoping the new update will let u download and play without any issues.


tomhorsley said:


> Actually, I could swear they said February the first time an android app update was mentioned, but I guess unless they sneak it in before midnight, it will at least be March .


way over due, it's been 6months about since last update. From what I read the app is buggy.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm running it on my Galaxy S4 and Tab Pro and it is not buggy at all. Works great! No One Pass yet, but that's a minor deal.

I'm delighted with it.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

passname22: you are relying on too much opinion generated from posts. I have absolutely no issue with the app. Downloading would be fine, a great addition, but it is rock solid for me on several devices.


----------



## passname22 (Feb 17, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> passname22: you are relying on too much opinion generated from posts here. I have absolutely no issue with the app. Downloading would be fine, a great addition, but it is rock solid for me on several devices.


not from here, from android market place. I was going to download before I realized the app wasn't updated in over 6months. I don't have a use for it now since no downloads and I have limited data on my cellphone.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Works great with wifi too.

Modified- removed "here" from above.


----------



## eduboys (Sep 11, 2013)

Any word on an update? Have a Sony xperia z3, and still can't use the app. I was told February when I initially talked to a tivo rep.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

All new redesigned interface..

However, I was able to setup streaming while away from home and I don't believe that was possible before.. (I could be mistaken though)..


----------

